

Machine Learning on Rails with Ruby - jdonaldson
http://blog.bigml.com/2012/07/06/machine-learning-on-rails-with-ruby/

======
danso
Awesome announcement...and though I get what you're doing here, using "Rails"
un your headline was a real diversion

